# Calling Captain Quint



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

OK Gents, we've received several unofficial reports from some of the volunteer EMS, marine types in the Ocean Beach area of a large shark being seen off the beach. I didn't really start to pay attention to them until we got several that were pretty much all the same rough description, that usually means folks are seeing something real. The reports are of a 14' Tiger Shark that has been cruising the beachline in the Orange Beach area for the past week or so. I know how suspect eye witness reports can be so the size might be a bit big, but these are folks that have no reason to lie or make this stuff up. I'm not making this up either, these are real reports. Knowing that you guys have been having that Sharky feeling that one of you is due for a monster, I figured I'd pass the info along to you guys. Ugly1, LP, Mogan I suggest you assemble the posse, go forth and conquer. Good luck and I'll pass any further intel along as I get it. If I can get on the schedule to fly this week I'll be sure the fly the beachline to see what I can see. Happy Monster Hunting!
-JD13


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Sick em boys.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up JD! I think a double digit shark is due to hit the beach very soon! With 6 nice tigers put on the beach in the last 2 weeks and a king stealing Mako running around things are going to get interesting one way or the other. Let us know how your recon goes and we hope you get freed up to fish with us soon! UGLY


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

If only the surf would cooperate! This guy does not have LP cojones and will not be braving any rough surf.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

What about a potato launcher for bait placement?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank goodness I've stocked up on bait. My freezer is about overflowing. Hopefully I can make it out


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bear in mind that shark fishing from Alabama beaches is technically illegal so use common sense if heading over this way and avoid fishing near many people. That being said, I might break out my shar....err.....bull redfish rods and drop some rays out there. You know.....for redfish


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I just picked out the colors for my custom Seeker shark rod, I'll be ready for anything over 7 foot in about two weeks!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

so how much does an alabama license run?

there are some big tigers around right now from what i've heard. floating a big tuna head might just be the trick.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> so how much does an alabama license run?
> 
> there are some big tigers around right now from what i've heard. floating a big tuna head might just be the trick.


Well hopefully if I make this trip to the rigs I can supply some


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

HappyHourHero said:


> If only the surf would cooperate! This guy does not have LP cojones and will not be braving any rough surf.


JB is pretty close to Orange. might just be your thing. 

as long as the current isn't ripping sideways and the yak doesn't get broke in half on the way out, launching baits won't be a problem. its keeping the bait in place and the line wear down that worries me. 2-3ft surf and less is ideal.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Bear in mind that shark fishing from Alabama beaches is technically illegal so use common sense if heading over this way and avoid fishing near many people. That being said, I might break out my shar....err.....bull redfish rods and drop some rays out there. You know.....for redfish


I thought chumming was illegal but not shark fishing ?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Check for local Alabama municipal ordinances that discourage such activities- brought on by panic stricken tourists watching local surf fishermen bring small sharks on the beach- and watch out for those whom might "blow the whistle" on you.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

I have fished OB many times we always yak out baits way past 100 yards never been stopped by fwc other than to admire some catches. During the summer I mainly fish perdido and use common sense. I have to believe there aren't too many swimmers in the water this time of year regardless of where you go

I have read any of the amendments since they passed the regs in I believe 2008
The online sites appear down for me at least


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

https://www.outdooralabama.com/oaonline/sharkbait08.cfm

This is all I could find


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

In OB you won't deal with fwc, you deal with AMRD and they are usually less sympathetic. I've fished Alabama beaches for over 20yrs and have never been checked for anything, but I did want to forewarn.

Yes, it is illegal to bait sharks within 100yds of the beach


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Chris V said:


> In OB you won't deal with fwc, you deal with AMRD and they are usually less sympathetic. I've fished Alabama beaches for over 20yrs and have never been checked for anything, but I did want to forewarn.
> 
> Yes, it is illegal to bait sharks within 100yds of the beach


so dropping baits 200yrds wont be a problem. 

its kind of like the 100yard spearing rule. if i see a nice ray on the way out i stick it and then kick out 150yards then turn around. lol. only did that once but it seemrd legit and the lifeguard watching me like a hawk didn't catch on. 

I'm pretty sure there will be a lot of sharkers out this weekend. hopefully something good is caught.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Chris V said:


> In OB you won't deal with fwc, you deal with AMRD and they are usually less sympathetic. I've fished Alabama beaches for over 20yrs and have never been checked for anything, but I did want to forewarn.
> 
> Yes, it is illegal to bait sharks within 100yds of the beach


I have a hunch that those big tigs are heading this way with the big schools of tarpon I have been seeing. Come on over and do some sharking with us Chris. I want to find the beast responsible for this. UGLY


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Kenton said:


> What about a potato launcher for bait placement?


 You would need a potato cannon to launch some of the bloody hunks of bait LPs been putting out there! Not to mention the fact that he drops bait closer to Mexico than Florida. UGLY


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Just to confirm- Orange Beach, AL, does have a city ordinance against shark fishing off of local beaches, including state park facilities. I'm not sure what fines may be incurred if you are caught- but like Chris said, having never been checked on doesn't mean you wouldn't. Especially if some tourist walking by who knows this, wouldn't rat you out...


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> I have a hunch that those big tigs are heading this way with the big schools of tarpon I have been seeing. Come on over and do some sharking with us Chris. I want to find the beast responsible for this. UGLY



I was talking to some guys the other day and they spoke about a 14' or so mako eating a a tarpon of about that size. Said it was in his mouth like a doggie bone. This was a legit source, not some straggler on the beach. But this was a while back when they spotted it.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

I've caught bull reds off stingray before... im not shark fishing...:whistling:


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info, glad we always stay in Florida but we do fish the pass a lot for sharks might have to rethink that in the future. Thanks for the info on the ordinances


----------

